
The Problem with the Mutation-Centric View of Cancer - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-problem-with-the-mutation_centric-view-of-cancer
======
chakumar
A well argued, thought provoking perspective. A practical issue with factoring
in the contribution of microenvironment in causing/ sustaining cancer has been
its diffuse nature- not amenable to define, measure or count...there is no
straightforward metric of "inflammation" even- and environment likely
encompasses more than that. Hopefully following next generation sequencing
boom, when all the mutations have been counted and accounted for, the
microenvironment will begin to get its due..

